# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  Lucid Dreaming Book Club (September-October)

## Hilary

Our new selection for September-October is _Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming_ by Stephen LaBerge (suggested by MoonageDaydream).


I found these sources online if you need help accessing the book:

Audiobooks:

Hoopla (library website):  https://www.hoopladigital.com/title/12373516 

OverDrive/Libby (library website): https://www.overdrive.com/media/4823...lucid-dreaming 

CloudLibrary has it for my library, so you may want to check yours.

Book / E-book:

Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Exploring-Wor.../dp/034537410X



When discussing this book, please use spoiler tags with the chapter you're discussing in the title of the spoiler.


Happy reading!

----------


## nautilus

Thank you for the links MoonageDaydream! Didn't know about these digital library apps, very cool.


Interesting that these studies were done at the Stanford sleep lab. I've actually participated in various Stanford studies myself, although mostly in the psychology department.


*Spoiler* for _Chapters 1-3_: 



After listening to these sections, I think I'd like to do more prospective memory training and try out the watch RC to see if it's more reliable for me than the finger count RC (since my hands have been getting too realistic in dreams for quite some time now and I keep having to recount). I'm also getting curious about using a mask now. I didn't want to back when I first started because... I guess I wanted to prove to myself that I could attain lucidity without external aids? But these days I'm thinking that perhaps it's like my recent experiences with meditation; you gain more benefit the more you set yourself up for success and therefore the more successful practice you get. There's not necessarily a benefit to making something excessively challenging, aside from initially making sure that you're using aids to enhance the experience rather than as a total crutch.

----------


## Hilary

Really enjoying this re-read. 


*Spoiler* for _Up to Ch.4_: 



I can't wait to go through my dream book and look for dream signs. It's just fun. 

Also, going to try out the sleep re-arrangement he talks about. I always figured a WBTB was like, 15 minutes. Sometimes, if I'm going to take galantamine, I will take it and immediately go back to bed. Because otherwise it's hard to fall asleep. However, I like his tactic of attempting a 2-4 hour WBTB. Anyone have experience with that time frame, and if so, how has it worked for you?








> Thank you for the links MoonageDaydream! Didn't know about these digital library apps, very cool.
> 
> 
> Interesting that these studies were done at the Stanford sleep lab. I've actually participated in various Stanford studies myself, although mostly in the psychology department.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Chapters 1-3_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that weird? My hands are also getting very realistic now. They used to be so crazy looking. Now I miss the RCs because they look spot on. What's up with that?

----------


## Hilary

*Spoiler* for _Ch. 4_: 



I love how he talks about using a delicate touch when entering the dream through WILD. It's so true. Last night, in a WILD, I remember reaching my hands out to touch the dream scene, thinking to myself _this must be the dream._ The dream felt almost like a liquid mirror that I had to very gently step into.. if I didn't gently put my hands out palm first like that, I feel like I would have startled the dream scene away.

----------


## Hilary

*Getting ready to start the next book selection voting booth.* You have about 1 week to finish this book.

Also:


*Spoiler* for _Ch.4_ : 



I can't wait to try out his WILD technique that involves counting. "1. I'm dreaming. 2. I'm dreaming. 3. .." etc. Even if it doesn't produce a WILD, I think this could really build awareness potential during the hypnogogic state.

----------


## Occipitalred

I'm a bit late on the book club but just wanted to announce that I've just begun Laberge's book. The first thing I learned is how to finally properly pronounce 
oh-NIGH-ro-knots  :tongue2:  (I pronounced it oh-neigh-ruh-notes)

----------


## Hilary

> I'm a bit late on the book club but just wanted to announce that I've just begun Laberge's book. The first thing I learned is how to finally properly pronounce 
> oh-NIGH-ro-knots  (I pronounced it oh-neigh-ruh-notes)



Cool. Honestly, the nice thing about these threads is that we can always chat about the said book, even after that month is over.  :smiley:  Have fun, it's a great read, and I really love the new audiobook version!

----------

